# sat/sun hunt



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I went out saturday and sunday south of alice and only got 4 roosters 2 in the cattails and to in some heavy tree cover, also picked up 3 cripppled ducks. anybody else hunt around alice and have any luck? :sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

yesterday I got swan , geese, ducks and pheasants... I love that weather


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I was in that general area on Sunday and picked up 2 roo's. The dogs were working great, I just think the area has been getting hit a little hard.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Getting hit hard? No way! Not with posts like this one? Seriously...why announce where you hunt...especially if youre having some success and its close to the biggest city in the state? Posting about fields of thousands near Mott is one thing...but this isnt gonna help the situation in the area you mentioned one bit. You may want to rethink posting locations like this where the resource is a bit more fragile and limited. :beer:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Upland, people like you give everyone else a bad name. Better not mention any hunting near Fargo because everyone will run out and hunt the *&** out of it.

Also, I doubt shooting 4 roosters in two days is anything to get exiced about...


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The road slobs from town will be glad hear this.....


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

hunting was great on saturday shot 2 at day break while they were graveling and walked some plots and got another one. done by 10:00 am next morn 2 of us got 6 in between allice and enderlin walking crp next to cut down sunflowers.done by 11:00 am and had lunch in casselton!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i hunted in South Dakota cause i live here but I went youth hunting by anymous public hunting area and the roosters where gettting up in groups of 3's and as much as 10 at a time although i sucked bad the first day and shot a box and a half of shells along with my friends i got heat stroke and threw up at al's Ousis and our hunting shack we stay at. The second a new person i shot 10 times and killed 6 8) Then the next weekend residents only weekend i killed 3 which is the limit with a group of 5 people pretty cool. Now heres where the fun began opning day with a group of 13 or 15 idk we killled 45 which was our limit


----------

